

What a Launch! Phew... A big thank you to everyone on HN from the NewsCred team - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=145

======
shafqat
BTW, I'll do a follow up post detailing how we did the marketing and P.R. I've
gotten a ton of e-mails, and I thought its only right that I give back to the
community what I've learned. I think any startup here can make it through the
noise if you are creative (and passionate about it).

